

Show HN: Framous - Built with MongoDB and lots of jQuery - swiil
https://framous.com
I wanted to show everyone our current iteration. New features are coming online soon.&#60;p&#62;Based on our previous post ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3431577 ) we did a ton of work to try and improve the expeance based on the HN feedback and feedback from our customers. We would love to hear your updated thoughts!! Share for free - Type in Friends2012 for 50% off if you decide to get one.
======
swiil
I wanted to show everyone our current iteration. New features are coming
online soon.<p>Based on our previous post (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3431577> ) we did a ton of work to try
and improve the expeance based on the HN feedback and feedback from our
customers. We would love to hear your updated thoughts!! Share for free - Type
in Friends2012 for 50% off if you decide to get one.

